# AI Breeding and registering future AI kids with the ADGA



## Sylverfly (Oct 30, 2014)

I have bought all the equipment for AI and (ouch my wallet) so my next question is regarding ordering straws and recording and registering future kids with the American Dairy Goat Association.

 Is there anyone who has been doing this awhile that can share their knowledge. 

With the cost of shipping straws I don't want to mess anything up and end up with some great kids only to be unable to register them do to improper paperwork. 

Question 1: So can I sign the AI form as the Inseminator if I own the doe and am also the one doing the insemination? or do I need to have a vet witness it or another member witness? And do I send it in when I AI the doe, after I know she took, or with the Kid registration? 

Question 2: Does anything need doing until the kids are born, if not how do I register them?

Question 3:  Is there anything extra I have to do because they are AI? like extra time dealing other members, or adga officials having to physically come out to the farm and document the kids, sending in photos of the kid, or sending in DNA samples for testing, or anything that will be take extra money or time so I can register kids? 

Question 4: best AI company to work with I was thinking BIO-Genics, LTD? But I need a company that is legit, will work with the American Dairy Goat Assosociation, has great Saanen bucks, and has a great price on shipping and sires?


----------



## babsbag (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't have answers for your questions other than I know there is a place on the registration form to check if it was AI. I honestly think that is all you have to do.

There is a lady that lives in our area that has a business dealing in goat semen. I now she is a breeder also, and is reputable. You might ask her about her semen and also how it works with ADGA

http://frozenassetsaar.com/

Have you been trained in how to do AI? I was going to practice on my does this year with some good Alpine semen that a friend received when she bought a used tank. Unfortunately somehow the tank got knocked over so the semen was no longer viable.

I bought a buck instead.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 30, 2014)

This is an interesting thread! 

I am really considering AI. There are particular lines that I'm in love with and I would love to have some straws shipped in and have my vet AI them. Of course it wouldn't be in the near future, but possibly in a few years from now


----------



## Sylverfly (Oct 30, 2014)

I took a long course on it. And its a pain, keeping the tank filled, the shipping, the drugs to get the does in heat at the right time, the actual AI, but if you had to buy and feed and care for each buck you end up using a straw of it probably evens out especially if you keep a good chunk of those does for yourself, lol. I also know a vet who knows how to do it and she said she can assist if needed  In some ways I would rather own a buck but Saanen are not little goats, I can't physically handle a buck that big, and I don't live in an area where I could afford to ever have a buck get out :| I considered mini Saanen goats since a Nigerian buck sounded like something I could handle and contain but then you still have to be involved in the breeding to make sure its happening with the height difference. Plus  I never meet anyone who raises adga Saanen in Michigan and that makes me sad they are such wonderful goats


----------



## Sylverfly (Oct 30, 2014)

I'll give that site a view too.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 30, 2014)

My vet raises Saanens and yes, they are not small. Huge maybe   They are really good producers too. I am very spoiled out in CA as I truly can pick my breed and not have to go more than 20 miles to get good goats.

If you can find a good buck that was a bottle baby they can be sweethearts. Still knuckle heads during rut but much easier the other 7 months of the year.

I was only considering AI as I wanted some new blood and I know the lady that sold her tank to my other friend and I knew she had some amazing genetics in that tank. But my friend raises Boers, not Alpines, I have Alpines so we were going to practice on my does. When I saw the price of the CIDRs I almost choked but then the tank had its accident so I didn't need to buy the CIDRs after all. I was a little sad, it would have been fun to try. We were going to do it early enough in the year so I can still breed naturally if they didn't settle.

It is an expensive endeavor.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 10, 2014)

ADGA has very specific instructions on registering goats conceived through AI.  Starting on Page 43 of the 2014 guidebook.


----------

